

Ask YC: What do you think of CakePHP? - ca98am79

Would you recommend it for a startup? 
Is it scalable?
======
rrival
We took a long look at CakePHP, Symphony and Code Igniter during the first
month of <http://tinyurl.com/3amqf4> (democratic development = fail).

We determined that Code Igniter is a cleaner MVC framework, handles more
requests/sec etc. <http://tinyurl.com/5dcjzd> has performance data.

~~~
Dylanfm
If you like Code Igniter but want PHP5, check out Kohana -
<http://kohanaphp.com>

------
bkbleikamp
disclaimer: I am not a great coder.

I think CakePHP is one of the easiest frameworks to deploy (you literally just
upload the files and modify the config file and you're up and running) and
given that it's PHP there are tons of tutorials for how to "do things" with
Cake. Also just about every web host in the world supports PHP out of the
gate, so you won't have to install anything extra.

Other than those things, I think it comes down to preference of programming
language - if you like PHP you'll probably like Cake. If you like Ruby or
Python, you probably won't.

------
noodle
cake's ok. i kind of prefer codeigniter, but thats a personal preference.
here's some performance numbers:

[http://www.sellersrank.com/web-frameworks-benchmarking-
resul...](http://www.sellersrank.com/web-frameworks-benchmarking-results/)

~~~
thorax
We reviewed both Cake and CI and when it came down to it, CI won us over with
one of the best user guides for any language framework (PHP or otherwise).

I haven't seen what Cake is doing lately, but I have nothing but good things
to say about CI.

------
Zak
I'd have to recommend against PHP entirely for a. PHP makes deployment easy
and development hard - which one will you be doing more of?

When asking for recommendations for tools and libraries, a bit more
information about what you're doing and why you're considering what you are
would be helpful.

------
merrick33
I have built web apps in PHP for 8 years now, and created a few crawlers in
perl and python over the years.

I looked at Cake and Symfony and began creating sample apps, both are an
improvement from building php apps without a framework but I opted for django
instead.

------
ROFISH
I played with CakePHP a little bit. It's a great Ruby on Rails clone, but it's
just that. Why not go all the way to actual RoR?

(Personally, though, I think it's a great way to get PHP devs to understand
ActiveRecord.)

------
es
I'm finishing a big project on cakephp 1.1, this framework is great. But if
you are starting something new - go straight to cakephp 1.2 It takes some time
to go throw the learning curve, but it worth it.

------
es
To answer question about scalability - just one link
<http://addons.mozilla.org> (written on cakephp)

------
neo123
I recommend Zend Framework. This is use at will and corporate friendly
licensing.

------
ucdaz
You guys should check out Qcodo!!

